# Where's My Treat!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not kidding! Where is it! (This is when she stomps her foot) 

[attachment=55147:CosyJuly09.jpg]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How can you resist that sweet, foot stomping little angel?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Brit, Cosy looks like a precious little stuffed animal. Glad I've met her in person, or I'd think you'd just put out a stuffed Maltese on your sofa. That's an adorable picture, and if you won't give her a treat, Coco has some to spare for her.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha, Mary Ann, she wants chips. LOL She's a beggar. My fault. Her hair is really short right now.
I can't seem to put the scissors down sometimes. Heh! Where are pics of Miss Coco???


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Cosy is just gorgeous! :wub: :wub: She has one of the prettiest heads! :wub2:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

brit, how does cosy get cuter and cuter every time you post a picture of her. Cosy you can come visit me and i'll give you all the treats you want


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Jadey @ Jul 19 2009, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807395


> brit, how does cosy get cuter and cuter every time you post a picture of her. Cosy you can come visit me and i'll give you all the treats you want [/B]



LOL She's a big eater so I've cut out her treats for awhile. She doesn't understand. She was really getting
chunky!


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Oh my, I could never say no to that face!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

LOL she has the same look on her face that my Mom did when I told her "no cereal" lolololol. Does she like baby carrots? Maybe that would be a good alternative to chips lol.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Mommy, haven't you ever learned????? Do NOT get in the way of a princess and her treats EVER!!!! Oh Brit, she is just super adorable!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :smootch: :yes: :yes:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Brit, what a living doll you have there! Pretty Cosy, come over...Casanova will give you all his treats! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jul 19 2009, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807402


> LOL she has the same look on her face that my Mom did when I told her "no cereal" lolololol. Does she like baby carrots? Maybe that would be a good alternative to chips lol.[/B]


LOL! I don't usually give her chips, but she does like her little puppy treats. I give her veggies every other day which
are usually green beans or carrots. She loves them. But then again, she loves anything edible! LOL


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

She really does look like a little stuffed doggy. I bet that little stomp is so cute to see, hard to resist giving that treat huh. And her coat is so pretty and white, the little bow thing off to the side is really sweet looking. Is this a new way of wearing the bows. I'm going to definately try that look it is so cute. On my malt, not me :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Lucy


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I can't imagine her being chunky. Maybe she's trying to give you more to love. You're stronger than I am cause I don't think I could ever say no to that little face. Cosy you're beautiful as always!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jul 19 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807419


> She really does look like a little stuffed doggy. I bet that little stomp is so cute to see, hard to resist giving that treat huh. And her coat is so pretty and white, the little bow thing off to the side is really sweet looking. Is this a new way of wearing the bows. I'm going to definately try that look it is so cute. On my malt, not me :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Lucy[/B]



Hahaha! You can wear it that way too. LOL! I do it that way on her because it helps keep her topknot out of her face/eyes/mouth.

I want to try and get a video of her doing her moonwalk when I tell her to "sit". She makes me laugh every time.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh what a darling picture!!! Anything she wants I would give her.... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww I want to kiss her little nose! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

She is so cute, I just love Cosy. :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Aw Cosy is such a cute girl demanding her treats! I could not resist that sweet little face!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, she is such a cutie pie!!! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cosy is gorgeous! She does get prettier each time we see her!!! My heart is melting..... :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a face! :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Cosy really does just look beautiful in every photo you take of her. I love the flower bow (again, sometimes I think about bringing out my secret maltese Hunterette when I see these cute little girl photos!).


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Yikes!!!!!!!! Is she just the cutest girl, she made my heart skip a beat. Love her expression . It's a familiar one here too. Just gotta love it. Cosy, you go girl! :wub: artytime: should be chips instead.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Yikes!!!!!!!! Is she just the cutest girl, she made my heart skip a beat. Love her expression . It's a familiar one here too. Just gotta love it. Cosy, you go girl! :wub: artytime: should be chips instead.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry about the double post. It took forever and I thought it didn't go through but little Cosy deserves double compliments!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she is so darn cute i love ther outfit


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love Cosy! :wub: 
You give that baby a treat!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 19 2009, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807385


> I'm not kidding! Where is it! (This is when she stomps her foot)
> 
> [attachment=55147:CosyJuly09.jpg][/B]


She is so pretty and looks so perfectly groomed! She looks more like a beautiful stuffed animal. Gorgeous!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

She is the most ADORABLE bundle of love!! :wub: :wub: 

And just one picture?? More, more, more, please!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you all for the nice comments. I'll be sure to give Cosy a treat from all of you.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 20 2009, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807699


> Thank you all for the nice comments. I'll be sure to give Cosy a treat from all of you. [/B]


She is beautiful Brit! I just love seeing Cosy pics, I'm just in awe of her :wub: . And thank you - I was going to suggest that she get at least one treat from all of her SM admirers. 

Your tough I don't think I could deny the treat for that face, I certainly can't with Izzy, we just walk a little more so she can keep eating.  

Also, I wanna see Cosy moonwalk!! 

Leslie


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

The cuteness PLUS her expression are too much for me to take :smheat: !!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I would have to hand over the entire bags of treats to that darling face! :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Cosy is ridiculously cute, I'm sure I speak for most of the SM members here when I say I can't stop looking at all her adorable pics!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cosy you better come live with Matilda and B&B you can stomp your little foot and I'll come a runnin :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

You have a good little pout going on there sweet Cosy. I'll bet she really does stomp her foot. :smrofl: :smrofl: Gosh she's cute. Please do make the video of her moonwalk. I'd love to see it. Give her a hug from me please.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Brit, you don't post nearly enough pictures of her! She's a doll!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jul 20 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807849


> Brit, you don't post nearly enough pictures of her! She's a doll![/B]



I'm trying but my camera doesn't cooperate most of the time. LOL 
I'm going to have to get it checked out so I can take more. Thanks
for missing her though!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You need to get to a pet supply house and buy that sweet baby some low calorie dog treats. Once a Princess always a Princess. :wub:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Cosy u tell ur mommy u want your treats NOW!!!! *

*Keep stamping your widdle footsies* *sweetie pie. Your mommy wont be able to refuse you.

Thanks for sharing*.


*Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie form 'under down under'



*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*sigh* I want one just like her. :tender:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 21 2009, 12:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808123


> *sigh* I want one just like her. :tender:[/B]


Me too! :cloud9:

Brit, you do an excellent job grooming and styling her! :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww, cute picture! Cosy is such a cutie pie!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Cosy is almost too cute to be real, Brit!!!! :wub: :wub: She is the epitome of cuteness!!! :wub: :wub: 

I was just thinking the other that you hadn't shared any Cosy pics in awhile and then I logged on and there was a new Cosy pic!!!  

Someday, I plan on putting my girls into a Cosy cut as it is the most adorable cut that I have ever seen!!! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 21 2009, 02:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808203


> Cosy is almost too cute to be real, Brit!!!! :wub: :wub: She is the epitome of cuteness!!! :wub: :wub:
> 
> I was just thinking the other that you hadn't shared any Cosy pics in awhile and then I logged on and there was a new Cosy pic!!!
> 
> Someday, I plan on putting my girls into a Cosy cut as it is the most adorable cut that I have ever seen!!! :wub:[/B]



I was just thinking the same of you not posting until the other day when you finally did! Where have you been?

One of the reasons I don't have Cosy in coat (I did when she was a year old) is because she has so much coat and is so
little I think it overwhelms her. I think she looks better in her little fru fru cut. LOL

Thanks for missing her!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

oh my... she is too adorable for words !!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 19 2009, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807385


> I'm not kidding! Where is it! (This is when she stomps her foot)
> 
> [attachment=55147:CosyJuly09.jpg][/B]


with that face begging, how could you possibly say no . . OMG I am drooling at her face . .BEAUTIFUL . . .


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, cute photo of Cosy :wub: . I think she should get treats just for being so adorable.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she really is just too darn cute for words!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

They just don't come any cuter than Ms Cosy and I just love her haircut. You do a great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 21 2009, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808212


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 21 2009, 02:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808203





> Cosy is almost too cute to be real, Brit!!!! :wub: :wub: She is the epitome of cuteness!!! :wub: :wub:
> 
> I was just thinking the other that you hadn't shared any Cosy pics in awhile and then I logged on and there was a new Cosy pic!!!
> 
> Someday, I plan on putting my girls into a Cosy cut as it is the most adorable cut that I have ever seen!!! :wub:[/B]



I was just thinking the same of you not posting until the other day when you finally did! Where have you been?

One of the reasons I don't have Cosy in coat (I did when she was a year old) is because she has so much coat and is so
little I think it overwhelms her. I think she looks better in her little fru fru cut. LOL

Thanks for missing her!
[/B][/QUOTE]

You are too sweet, Brit! There just aren't enough hours in a day...I have been lurking, but not posting as much!

I know what you mean...Maggie and Abbie are all coat...it is hard to find their lil bodies underneath all that coat!  I love Cosy's lil fru fru cut :wub: ...one day Maggie and Abbie will be in a Cosy cut!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness, she is just darling!!! Such a sweet little face! :tender:


----------

